
Ask HN: I'm lost, can you point me in the right direction? - bioboy
I&#x27;m in the middle of switching fields. I graduated two years ago with an undergrad degree in bio, but found myself working on computer vision and machine learning problems (self taught with opencv and scikit learn). I saw the potential of where artificial intelligence is going in healthcare, but I can&#x27;t seem to find &quot;my people.&quot; No one around me seems to really share my view that we can lower error to that of a human or better.<p>Where do I go from here? I&#x27;m lost. I&#x27;m working in healthcare, and medical research.
======
tigarcia
There are lots of people that are very passionate about machine learning and
artificial intelligence. I would say try to find a meetup group near by
(meetup.com). If your area isn't really a tech hub, I'm sure there is a near
by University with a computer science department. You could always try to talk
to a professor there that is doing similar research.

------
angersock
Get out of healthcare, it's a dead-end field for software and just full of
sadness and bullshit. The only place potentially worse is game development,
but at least there you have the chance of becoming a great programmer.

------
sharemywin
[https://www.ted.com/speakers/jeremy_howard](https://www.ted.com/speakers/jeremy_howard)

~~~
bioboy
I actually applied to Enlitic, they sent me an email saying they had already
moved forward with the hiring process with other candidates. That was about a
year ago; I should check back...

